# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  درس خواندن در شب ، یک عادت خوب یا بد!!؟؟؟

## ghazal

سلام به همه خسته نباشی میگم به همتون من عادت دارم شبا درس بخونم مثلا تا3یا 4شب بیدارم این عادته خوبیه یا نه؟لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## shjafari92

> سلام به همه خسته نباشی میگم به همتون من عادت دارم شبا درس بخونم مثلا تا3یا 4شب بیدارم این عادته خوبیه یا نه؟لطفا راهنمایی کنید


سلام
خب هرکسی ی عادت مطالعه ی خاصی داره نمیشه گفت بده  امـــــــا با توجه به اینکه کنکور شما صبح برگزار میشه بهتره که ذهنتون به این عادت داده بشه که صبح ها فعال تر باشه
موفق باشید

----------


## J A V A D

اگه امکانش نیس روزا بخونین یه مدت مونده به کنکور عادت تون رو باید تغییر بدین(البته تغییر عادت سخته...ولی ممکنه)

----------


## parnian 19

من شبا خیلی بهتر میفهمم اخه صبح تا حدودای9 خوابالودم ولی بعد از ساعت 9 اوج کاراییمه :29:

----------


## J A V A D

من برعکس شمام
از شروع تا ناهار عالی ام میترکونم درسا رو
بعد ناهار رو میخونم دیگه نمیتونم خوب بخونم
کمک کنین(البته چند روزیه ناامید شدم درس نمیخونم)

----------


## Parniya

غزل خانوم عادت خیلی خیلی بدیه،حالا راست یادروغشو نمی دونم،ولی میگن(مشاورین گزینه2!)ساعت 12تا3 شب یه سری هورمون از مغز ترشح می شه که حتما اون موقع باید خواب باشی،و مغزت در حال استراحت باشه،این کار شما رو عملکردت خیلی اثر میذاره،احساس نمی کنی بعد از یه مدت درسا رو فراموش می کنی؟این روش رو حافظه ت اثر نمی ذاره؟
خواهر دوست من پزشکی ازاده اونم مثل تو درس می خونه
ولی فکر کنم به خاطر روش درس خوندنشه که سراسری قبول نشد.
ولی هر طور راحتی،نمیدونم!

----------


## doctorg

تا ساعت 4 میخونی کی میخوابی :2:

----------


## kawaiimahdi

Up

----------


## mahdi7798

من خودم ساعت 12 ظهر از خواب پا میشم....تا 4یا5 صبح می خونم.......میدونم اینجوری درس خوندن غلطه ولی اینجوری خیلی بهتر ساعت مطالعمو بردم بالا و نتیجه هم گرفتم
ولی از خرداد کم کم سعی می کنم صبح ها بلند شم

----------


## ata.beheshti

همه چیز به خودت بستگی داره

اگه شب میتونی بخونی که خیلیم عالی 

بنظرم برای یه کنکوری که 50 روز به کنکورش مونده شب و روز معنایی نداره

پ.ن: این که ماله 5 سال پیشه  :Yahoo (21):  ای بابا

----------


## samani

سلام به همگی من صبحا که از خواب پامیشم سروصدا تو خونه زیاده البته کتابخونه رفتن رو هم امتحان کردم ولی واسه من که عادت دارم با صدای بلند بخونم خوب نبود تصمیم الان اینه که شب درس بخونم بجاش صبح بخوابم به نظرتون این راه کمک میکنه؟؟

----------


## ho.es

خب چرا میخوای شب بخونی همون صبح چه مشکلی داره؟

----------


## Ghandi-Konkoori

اگه به بدنت اسیب نزنه چرا که نه

----------


## seven

> سلام به همگی من صبحا که از خواب پامیشم سروصدا تو خونه زیاده البته کتابخونه رفتن رو هم امتحان کردم ولی واسه من که عادت دارم با صدای بلند بخونم خوب نبود تصمیم الان اینه که شب درس بخونم بجاش صبح بخوابم به نظرتون این راه کمک میکنه؟؟


اول اینکه سعی کن خودتو به سروصدا و شلوغی عادت بدی و درمورد سوالتون هم اگه بازدهتون رو کم نمیکنه چرا ک نه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## samani

> خب چرا میخوای شب بخونی همون صبح چه مشکلی داره؟


اخه صبح تو خونه صدا هست البته من یکم حساسم ولی شب همه خوابن بیشتر میشه تمرکز کرد ولی از اون ور خوابم بهم میخوره

----------


## hossein-73

خب..از اون طرف كلا انرژي و شور  و نشاط جوونيت از بين ميره
همينطوري الكي كه نيست ..طبق طبيعت پيش برو
ساعت 5 و 6 بيدار شو  يكم نرمش تو هواي آزاد ...تا شب انرژي و تمركز و كلا راندمان كارت عالي ميشه
شب هم ديگه طبق طبيعت كه به خواب ميره حدودا ساعت 9 و 10 برو براي لالا..
اگه شب بيداري بكشي از لحاظ روحي و جسمي خيلي افت ميكني
تمركزت كم ميشه ..خوابت مياد..انرژي كه هيچي.. بي حوصلگي و... 
تازه پوست و مو و چشم وو...كلا همه چيت نابود ميشه
طبق قانون خداوند سبحان عمل كن ضرر نميكني
از ما گفتن بود

----------


## Jamal_h

> سلام به همگی من صبحا که از خواب پامیشم سروصدا تو خونه زیاده البته کتابخونه رفتن رو هم امتحان کردم ولی واسه من که عادت دارم با صدای بلند بخونم خوب نبود تصمیم الان اینه که شب درس بخونم بجاش صبح بخوابم به نظرتون این راه کمک میکنه؟؟


اگه شبو دوست داری هیچیتم نمیشه خیلی هم خوبه . من خودم پارسال تا هفته قبل کنکور شب تا 4 یا 5 درس میخوندم از اون ور میخوابیدم .

----------


## 1378anis

> سلام به همگی من صبحا که از خواب پامیشم سروصدا تو خونه زیاده البته کتابخونه رفتن رو هم امتحان کردم ولی واسه من که عادت دارم با صدای بلند بخونم خوب نبود تصمیم الان اینه که شب درس بخونم بجاش صبح بخوابم به نظرتون این راه کمک میکنه؟؟


گوشی صداگیر بگیر.باید بری مغازه تجهیزات ایمنی.اسم تخصصیش ایرمافه.دیجیکالا هم داره.من خریدم ۱۵ تومن.اگه تهرانی مترو حسن اباد پیاده شو مغازه های اطرافو بگرد.

فرستاده شده از Z3ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## ehsan.iz

منم شبا درس میخوندم ..مثل جغد شبا بیدارم بودم ولی من بهت توصیه نمیکنم   :Yahoo (4):  ولی مشاورا میگن اینکارو نکنید چون میگن شما قرار صبح امتحان بدین 
..

----------


## _Mammad_

این روش کار من تو ماه رمضونه 
ینی کل شهرمون اینجوریه اون ماه ،هیچکس شب نمیخوابه
همه از تا سحر بیدارن صبح میخوابن شب بیدار
من مثلا واسه پارسال امتحانات نهایی،از بعد افطار میخوندم تا صبح بعد از امتحان تا افطار خواب  :Yahoo (4): 
توام میتونی همچین سیستمی رو پیاده کنی ....

----------


## ehsan.iz

> این روش کار من تو ماه رمضونه 
> ینی کل شهرمون اینجوریه اون ماه ،هیچکس شب نمیخوابه
> همه از تا سحر بیدارن صبح میخوابن شب بیدار
> من مثلا واسه پارسال امتحانات نهایی،از بعد افطار میخوندم تا صبح بعد از امتحان تا افطار خواب 
> توام میتونی همچین سیستمی رو پیاده کنی ....


میشه بپرسم شما اهل کدوم شهرید ؟ شهر ما هم ماه رمضان کسی تا سحری کسی نمیخابه

----------


## _Mammad_

> میشه بپرسم شما اهل کدوم شهرید ؟ شهر ما هم ماه رمضان کسی تا سحری کسی نمیخابه


همچین شهرم نیست  :Yahoo (4): 
یه شهر دور افتاده تو دل کویر تو استان اصفهان 
ک البته جمعیتیم نداره

----------


## ehsan.iz

> همچین شهرم نیست 
> یه شهر دور افتاده تو دل کویر تو استان اصفهان 
> ک البته جمعیتیم نداره


شهر فرخی با ۴۰۰۰ نفر جمعیت .. :Yahoo (3):

----------


## _Mammad_

> شهر فرخی با ۴۰۰۰ نفر جمعیت ..


میدونی کجاست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## ehsan.iz

> میدونی کجاست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


تو نت سرچ کردم  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (15):  به تازگی شهر شده ..

----------


## _Mammad_

> تو نت سرچ کردم   به تازگی شهر شده ..


آره ولی جمعیتش کمتره  :Yahoo (4):  با زور و زحمت شهر شده :Yahoo (4): 
خراب شده ایه واسه خودش

----------


## golnaz1999

پیشنهاد من اینه که صبح زود بیدار بشی و شب زود بخوابی فقط وقتی شبا دیر بخواب که مطمئن باشی اگه شب زود بخوابی برنامه ات به هم میخوره ... سعی کن خیلی نخوابی خواب زیاد خستگی میاره ...من خودم شب ساعت 12 میخوابم صبح 6_7 بیدار میشم

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

در صورتی که مفسده نداشته باشه جایز است :Yahoo (4): 
پ.ن: بنظرم با خانواده صحبت کنی ک مراعات کنن بهتره...ینی همه راه هایی ک بتونی همون صبح بخونی رو برو اگه نشد اونوقت خوابتو بهم بزن..بعدم میتونی صبحتو مثلن از ساعت ۴ شروع کنی..ینی از سحر...ایا سر و صداس توو این ساعت؟؟؟ کلن خوندن دمدمای صبح حال باحالیه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## gonahkar

بخیال این حرفا شوووو
هر وقت تونستی بخون 
شب صب کله سحر 
هیچ فرقی نداره فقط باید بخونیم و بخونیم ... 

بخدا 6 ماه نمیکشتمون ک چرا شبا درس خوندیم . 
من  دوتا از رفیقام تا ساعت 5 و 6 صبح بیدار میموندن و میخوندن و طول روز میخابیدن . 
من ک خودم روزی 6 ساعت میخابم و یه ساعت ظهر میخابم و حتی شبام بهتر درس میخونم

----------


## hopluk

> بخیال این حرفا شوووو
> هر وقت تونستی بخون 
> شب صب کله سحر 
> هیچ فرقی نداره فقط باید بخونیم و بخونیم ... 
> 
> بخدا 6 ماه نمیکشتمون ک چرا شبا درس خوندیم . 
> من  دوتا از رفیقام تا ساعت 5 و 6 صبح بیدار میموندن و میخوندن و طول روز میخابیدن . 
> من ک خودم روزی 6 ساعت میخابم و یه ساعت ظهر میخابم و حتی شبام بهتر درس میخونم


عادت بدیه! باید عوضش کنید. قراره صبح کنکور بدین ها. (مسخره ست که در طول روز بخوابی و شب بیدار بمونی و درس بخونی. تمام، نظم هورمون ها رو بهم می زنه. کلا این کار غیر از ضرر براتون هیچی نداره.)
شب ساعت 10 باید بخوابید. صبح ساعت 6 از خواب پاشید. اینجوری احساس می کنید که در طول یک روز وقت بیشتری هم دارید و بدنتون هم خوب تنظیم می شه.
( در ضمن اگر بخواین همین رویه را ادامه بدین ممکنه دچار Circadian rhythm sleep disorder بشین و ساعت بیولوژیکی بدنتون بهم بخوره و سر کنکور بازدهی و تمرکز کافی نداشته باشین و بعداً به سختی می شه این عادت بد و زیان بار رو تغییر داد.)

----------

